# Hesston 5580 round baler on farmall 560



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I bought a Hesston 5580 round baler to use on my farm with the 560. The owner's manual says it requires a minimum of 45 horsepower of which the 560 has plenty. what I'm having an issue with is it doesn't want to open the door all the way. I thought maybe the pump was going bad. I hooked it up to another tractor a 460 with the same results. I have a hard time believing it wouldn't be able to lift it all the way up. Is it possible to only open the door halfway and maybe roll the door over the Bale? or am I pretty much stuck trying to figure out what to do to get the door open all the way?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I think a IH 560 only has 1850psi I would bet baler requires 2250psi to operate. One way to work around this is to put larger cylinders on baler. This is just my opinion. When my father bought his first JD 4020 I remember blowing out a few hydraulic hoses because of increased pressure.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

It's very possible that even a healthy 560 isn't enough psi. My 856 will only open a BR New Holland door on an empty chamber if the chamber pressure is turned most of the way down.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Well that sucks...


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Have you tried baling with this combination? It is easier to open the door when the bale chamber is full. Might be worth getting your 560 hydraulics flow and pressure checked as well.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

A 560 should throw open a door no problem, it is rated for 12gpm. Psi is not an issue. I was going to say check your fluid levels but you said you used another tractor, unless both are low. Gland seals are bad or breather is plugged up on the cylinder is my guess.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

No I have not tried to Bale with it like this. I didn't want to have everything ready to go and not be able to dump the pale once the chambers full. How do I check the breather on the cylinder


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

It looks like an out of place drain plug. Some look like they have a bunch of pins clustered in the hex. Some have just a small hole in the side of the hex. Some look like a mushroom with a screen. Just remove the whole plug and cycle the lift. If it still won't work, seals are bad on the glands inside the cylinder. Also could be somebody swapped the the cylinder and put on one with a shorter stroke. Take a pic and post.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

BWfarms said:


> It looks like an out of place drain plug. Some look like they have a bunch of pins clustered in the hex. Some have just a small hole in the side of the hex. Some look like a mushroom with a screen. Just remove the whole plug and cycle the lift. If it still won't work, seals are bad on the glands inside the cylinder. Also could be somebody swapped the the cylinder and put on one with a shorter stroke. Take a pic and post.


Or it just doesn't make enough pressure.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Can somebody recommend an old International or Allis Chalmers tractor that would run that good enough? I would like something with a cab for once in my life LOL


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You really should try baling with it first. It might work.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I'll have to this year. I'm getting married in October so it's out of the budget for this fall but for next summer I'd like to have something that'll work really well. I'm just hoping that with a full chamber it'll actually dump it rather than getting stuck in there.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

8350HiTech said:


> Or it just doesn't make enough pressure.


Yea. PSI decides whether something will move, GPM determines how fast is moves.

I would second giving the 560 a try first. The gate opens a lot harder with an empty chamber.


----------

